# Gone Friday



## barroter (Oct 22, 2004)

Wolfy left me on Friday morning. The DCM had move much quicker than any of us thought.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your loss..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is so tough to lose him. Strength to you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Wolfy.....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Wolfy. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Run free Wolfy....


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))


----------

